
A Million People Are Jailed at China's Gulags - jajag
https://www.haaretz.com/world-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-a-million-people-are-jailed-at-china-s-gulags-i-escaped-here-s-what-goes-on-inside-1.7994216
======
ncmncm
How many are in US ones? We should be talking about those too.

(This is not what-aboutism. Two evils are worse than one.)

~~~
PavlovsCat
And when we talk about that, someone asks "but what about China", rinse,
repeat.

A million evils are worse than several ten thousand. And last time I checked,
companies aren't folding to pressure by the US govt left and right to silence
any mention of the ICE camps and other things, which isn't a minor detail,
either.

From the article: (click the "print article" icon to get the full thing)

> _Why were people tortured?_

> “They would punish inmates for everything. Anyone who didn’t follow the
> rules was punished. Those who didn’t learn Chinese properly or who didn’t
> sing the songs were also punished.”

> _And everyday things like these were punished with torture?_

> “I will give you an example. There was an old woman in the camp who had been
> a shepherd before she was arrested. She was taken to the camp because she
> was accused of speaking with someone from abroad by phone. This was a woman
> who not only did not have a phone, she didn’t even know how to use one. On
> the page of sins the inmates were forced to fill out, she wrote that the
> call she had been accused of making never took place. In response she was
> immediately punished. I saw her when she returned. She was covered with
> blood, she had no fingernails and her skin was flayed.”

> On one occasion, Sauytbay herself was punished. “One night, about 70 new
> prisoners were brought to the camp,” she recalls. “One of them was an
> elderly Kazakh woman who hadn’t even had time to take her shoes. She spotted
> me as being Kazakh and asked for my help. She begged me to get her out of
> there and she embraced me. I did not reciprocate her embrace, but I was
> punished anyway. I was beaten and deprived of food for two days.”

> Sauytbay says she witnessed medical procedures being carried out on inmates
> with no justification. She thinks it was done as part of human experiments
> that were carried out in the camp systematically. “The inmates would be
> given pills or injections. They were told it was to prevent diseases, but
> the nurses told me secretly that the pills were dangerous and that I should
> not take them.”

But (in addition to it getting penalized by flags apparently) even when a
witness gives such details, we can't talk about this before we talked about
the ICE camps, about which there are many reports? What can I say, I disagree,
I think such discussions are orthogonal.

